# Shaw Saville



## Byrnz067 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi, I am hoping there may be someone out there who remembers sailing with my dad and mum during the 60's and 70's. 

My dad, Graham (Tiki) Wills was a Chief Engineer on the Doric? (and other ships). He was a Kiwi and always wore shorts!! He met my mum in Glasgow and they settled in Wellington, New Zealand. 

I am hoping to find someone who my mum can reminisce with and I would love to hear more about my dad. 

If you can help, please contact me on [email protected]. Thank you. Mandy


----------

